# Monitor Blew!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The monitor on my desktop just blew! bugger me it stinks!

I don't know if it's connected but I was on another fourm at the time









Does the Wizard of Bridlington have such powers?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Talk about oppresive moderation.

Deleting a post or a 24 hour ban fair enough. But blowing your monitor!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I dont 'spose its any comfort, but I just bought a new keyboard and its spelling is just as bad as the old one...what a waste of money!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hal`s keyboard got pissed on by one of the cats this morning









I tried to mop it up and had to put a special enzyme solution on to neutralise the piss









I then turned the open computer (it`s a laptop) upside down and put it on my garden bench to drain, unfortunately when I checked later I found I`d managed to scratch the screen









I then spent an hour carefully going at it with Polywatch but to little effect









When I gingerly plugged it in and switched on everything seemed ok and luckily the scratches aren`t that noticeable









However I then found that the left caps key didn`t work and pressing the space bar made the curser jump up a line
















Thankfully it`s settled down now and everything seems to be ok









But it`s still a bit wiffy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh the woes of PC troubles..............

I've had my share recently. Are we all jinxed??

Mine didn't involve cat piss mind..................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the case is cracking around the hinges on the top, the ruddy thing cost me a bomb and isn`t even 3 years old for f**ks sake!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I forgot to mention that the case is cracking around the hinges on the top, the ruddy thing cost me a bomb and isn`t even 3 years old for f**ks sake!!!


The laptop?

Who's Hal BTW?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to mention that the case is cracking around the hinges on the top, the ruddy thing cost me a bomb and isn`t even 3 years old for f**ks sake!!!
> ...


The Laptop as in HAL 9000....

_* " Good Morning Dave"* _










Getit?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Maybe you should replace it eventually with a SAL Mach?! 

In the meantime I hope HAL returns to his normal self.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well switching it off and letting it cool did no good. Looks like I'm off to the shops for a new screen!

Glad the 710 has this laptop or I'd be off fourm and you lot wouldn't want that, would you ???


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Well switching it off and letting it cool did no good. Looks like I'm off to the shops for a new screen!
> 
> Glad the 710 has this laptop or I'd be off fourm and you lot wouldn't want that, would you ???


What size are you looking for? DON'T buy from PC World, unless you want to pay more for it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Maybe you should replace it eventually with a SAL Mach?!


That is my intention, maybe next year 



> In the meantime I hope HAL returns to his normal self.


 Thanks, so far, so good, if still a bit wiffy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Yep - I do now


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BTW Mach

The little quote at bottom of your posts. Is it any particular Gene?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> BTW Mach
> 
> The little quote at bottom of your posts. Is it any particular Gene?


 As said in Life On Mars by Sam Tyler to Gene Hunt regarding Camberwick Green, check out 2:12 minutes in after the `Overdose` milkfloat...life on mars - Camberwick Green the muisc video


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Mach
> ...


I'll check it out in a bit.

Just seeing name Gene, & reference to women. Made me think of Gene Simmons.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I remember when there were no monitors...everything was keyboard entry and lineprinter response.

Miles and miles and miles of wasted listing paper.

It used to be popularly believed that HAL = IBM moved back one letter...

And that IBM stood for 'I bought Macintosh'...

(All this used to be ice round here, you know. And them bloody mammoths...)

10 GET COAT

20 GOTO DOOR

RUN 10


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Never heard of him


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Lead singer with the american band "Kiss" IIRC Mach.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Lead singer with the american band "Kiss" IIRC Mach.


Bass player Blade, also known as "The Demon"


















Quite a hit with the ladies apparently, can't think why


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Oops, sorry Simon, wasn't sure he was their frontman; but knew he had been in a couple of films.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Lead singer with the american band "Kiss" IIRC Mach.
> ...


I can imagine what Gene Hunt would say about him


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hal`s keyboard got pissed on by one of the cats this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was wrong, HAL wasn`t OK
















It has developed a number of weird intermitant problems since then, including....

sometimes making strange crackling noises through the speakers on start up

sometimes not being able to highlight anything

the sudden appearance of a previously unseen spelling error box when reviewing ducuments in Microsoft Word which stopped all other functions & resisted all attempts to make go away

jumping back pages without warning

a strange, again previously unseen feature boxes flashing in Adobe Photoshop Elements which stopped all other functions from working.









Also it still whiffs









Anyway I rang Direct Line on Friday at 10 AM, which, after an hour of listening to Frank Sinatra (_arrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!) _& being told I would be dealt with shortly, I realised was not a good time to ring









So I tried again on Saturday morning at exactly 9AM (when the lines opened) and got through straight away, they were very helpful but said one of their computer specialist would have to ring me on Monday afternoon, which he did









Again very helpful and so a courier is picking up HAL on thursday for them to confirm it`s condition and all being well I should get a replacement soon afterwards.









Mind you this could mean I might be off line for a bit of time, don`t all cheer at once









However I might see if I can press MarkF`s old Toshiba laptop into tempory internet service to tied me over


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well I was wrong, HAL wasn`t OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, now you get to enjoy the Vista goodness







SP1 comes out in Oct/Nov, so the bug fixes aren't that fair away.

You backed up your data, I hope? And run a data shredding program after.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

chris l said:


> It used to be popularly believed that HAL = IBM moved back one letter...


2001 was the first major movie to use placement sponsorship, Pan-Am shuttle, Parker Pen floating in shuttle inflight Coca-Cola machine on shuttle etc .

IBM sponsored the computer bit, but when they realised that the computer was going to go mad, they insisted the IBM Logo be removed from the scenes, hence HAL . (Or so I was told)


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

My monitor blew up last year, a loud crack when I powered it up sent me jumping across the room









A really nice iiyama 19 inch, so I rang them up and because it was out of warranty they would not not touch it, even for money







"I'm sorry Dave I can't do that".

So I thought a big capacitor blowing up couldn't be that hard to spot, and I opened it up, "open the pod bay doors HAL" but could I find it









A shameful waste, for the sake of a few pounds worth of components and some soldering it went to the dump.

I now have one of those flat widescreen monitors which is fine, but the picture just isn't as good.

Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

strange_too said:


> Sorry about that, now you get to enjoy the Vista goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am backing up the data but I`ve never put anything sensitive on HAL ie financial stuff etc so it`s really only my photo files










I`ve decided not to connect the Toshiba to the net after all as I do have my finances on it.

Anyway I have ordered a desk top (which could take upto 3 weeks to arrive







) as I`ve been thinking for some time that one would be more useful to me, so if DL do replace HAL with another Laptop it`ll probably not be used as I`m very likely to sell it (to help pay for the desktop) which therefore would be easier if it was unused









Anyway this means that after tomorrow I might not be able to get on line at home for sometime so will probably be restricted to the occasional use at work


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Mach,

You could always download and run a Live CD, such as Knoppix. This way your data would be safer and you could still get on the 'net. Also useful to leave the new laptop pristine yet keep you online until the desktop arrives.

Just a thought...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Sorry about that, now you get to enjoy the Vista goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















You need a Mac, Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> Mach,
> 
> You could always download and run a Live CD, such as Knoppix. This way your data would be safer and you could still get on the 'net. Also useful to leave the new laptop pristine yet keep you online until the desktop arrives.
> 
> Just a thought...


Sorry but I haven`t a clue what you`re talking about











Stan said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about that, now you get to enjoy the Vista goodness
> ...


I have been wondering about that Stan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> Mach,
> 
> You could always download and run a Live CD, such as Knoppix. This way your data would be safer and you could still get on the 'net. Also useful to leave the new laptop pristine yet keep you online until the desktop arrives.
> 
> Just a thought...


OK I`ve done a google but am still not sure how it works









Mind you I do tend find new concepts somewhat difficult to understand when I`m on nights


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Vista? Vista?

There's nowt wrong with the ZX81 at this end I'll have you know! I've got the extra memory now as well and it's oh, maybe a half as fast as it used to be.

And my "fast" machine has a whopping 80M hard drive. I think it might just manage a Compuserve account with Minuet. If it won't do that, I might use Arachne and go on the net with pictures!

If you have a legacy machine about the place (W95 or thereabouts), Arachne is still available and handles most things except SSL and Javascript, it runs well on any old machine that has a real version of DOS in it. Does graphics, animations, tables, and e-mail client all under DOS, fits onto a floppy to load (1.44) etc. Still being developed by a team of programmers fro fun, and to see how far a DOS internet suite can be pushed. It's a bit of fun to fire up an old machine, dial up and get it all using DOS.

Mind, you have to be a geek?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Vista? Vista?
> 
> There's nowt wrong with the ZX81 at this end I'll have you know! I've got the extra memory now as well and it's oh, maybe a half as fast as it used to be.
> 
> ...


Now where did I put that Babel Fish?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > Mach,
> ...


So you go to www.knopper.net and download the ISO file, all 700MB of it for the CD. Or the 4GB DVD version. Then you use something like Roxio or Nero and burn the image to CD or DVD, make sure you don't just burn the file or it won't work. Then you boot your computer with the CD or DVD in the drive and if it's set to boot from disk then it will hopefully run the OS from the CD. It doesn't install anything to the hard drive, by default the HD is read-only. There is a ton of software and utilities on the CD, and even more on the DVD. The only problem is that it's Linux, so unless you know it you'll be limited to what comes on the CD, but let me tell you "That's enough".

So knoppix starts up and auto-detects your hardware and network settings, etc. and before you know it your on the 'net

Hope this helps,

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Martin, unfortunately I was off line by the time you posted









Anyway HAL has now gone to the great electronic beyond









His replacement `DEEPTHOUGHT` was delivered today









There was a bit of a problem at first as he wouldn`t conect to the Internet









However, a very nice helpful man from Virgin Media (who I suspect may have been based in a much hotter place far,far away) was able to guide me through how to set up `DT` properly and thus allow me to return to TWF









_*You boy, at the back there, stop groaning!!!* _


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

I think you were missed about as much as me and the Red watch.









Welcome back.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> I think you were missed about as much as me and the Red watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan, it`s what keeps me coming back


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I knew that watch was good for something, best Â£28 I ever spent.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I knew that watch was good for something, best Â£28 I ever spent.


As it says on the dial Stan, it`s a _`Classic`_


----------

